# `- Hardest Shot You've Seen A Fighter Take And Be Fine



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Was watching Hank vs Tiger again this morning and this shot always gets me to watch it over a few times, crazy how Tiger took it and showed pretty much no effects.

Got me wondering about other shots like this..

So what are the best shots/shot that you've seen a fighter take and be fine?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

have a look at 7 mins in here....looked..and sounded...hard to me...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> have a look at 7 mins in here....looked..and sounded...hard to me...


Nope.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> have a look at 7 mins in here....looked..and sounded...hard to me...


My apologies for the shitty commentary, I'm no Floyd fan...but...






Money was almost out on his feet...

Any of this...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Barkley-Duran
Don't know which round anymore but Duran got caught extremely hard.

Most probably know which punch I mention.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

@Trail Im meaning a really hard punch that lands but has no effect on the guy getting hit.

Like not getting wobbled by it and being fine

@dyna left hook right? Cant find the gif of it right now thought I had it bookmarked with the rest

@doug.ie Damn awesome example man, and he got caught coming in with the right :sad5


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea, it was a left hook.
Some seconds after 3:45.





It seemed like the only thing the punch did was throw Duran off balance.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Theron said:


> @Trail Im meaning a really hard punch that lands but has no effect on the guy getting hit.
> 
> Like not getting wobbled by it and being fine
> 
> ...


I got you Sir, but I still stand by the Gatti - Ward fights, that was a couple of fellas throwing bombs at each other. Castillo - Corrales first fight, there wasn't much thrown there that didn't land, and both stood up until round 10; Hagler - Hearns, pretty much everything chucked at Marvin landed and he stood up. I'm not disagreeing with you, merely throwing counter-examples...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, it was a left hook.
> Some seconds after 3:45.
> 
> 
> ...


the fucking chin on that guy


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, it was a left hook.
> Some seconds after 3:45.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, I love Duran. I trust you have read Hands of Stone, and also have a career set of his.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

How about Arguello - Pryor when Alexis almost knocks Pryor ' s block off?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

*Marciano-Walcott I at 1:28 of Round Seven:*










*Reverse angle of punch, pinpointed by Dempsey1238 on the former ESB Classic in May 2008:*










*Scroll forward to 4:48 or 4:50 of the following clip. Marciano lands his photogenic right hand bomb on JJW at 4:53. Jersey immediately retaliates with his own right hand counter bomb which misses within that same second, shooting over and past his target as Rocky continues leaning forward and down to his left on his follow-though. At the end of that single second of exchange fire, both are careening away from each other in opposite directions before repositioning to face each other again at 4:54 on the youtube counter. (At 5:50, the Blockbuster also unloads a fine jab which Bill Corum makes note of. Rocky obviously had neither the reach or mobility to key his jab, but he could execute a sharp, straight quick jab very well in appropriate instances. He's not Armstrong against the shorter Arizmendi. That jab could be a dangerous cloaking device and range finder, as Kid Matthews discovered. At slow moments from long range, Rocky followed retreating opponents behind his jab, rather than closing with his hook when he initiated punching with his left.)*






*Why was this particular right of Marciano's not a pivotal event in that contest? Very simply, because Joe saw it coming, as his open eyes make clear when the punch distorts his features.

Prior to the actual knockout, JJW's stated plan was to try finishing Rocky off by setting him up with two measuring jabs prior to unloading an intended right hand finisher. He said afterwards that he jabbed the first jab, which the jar gushed blood from the cut over his left eye into that eye, blinding it. Nonetheless, he went ahead to try unloading that follow-up left-right ten seconds later. Marciano confirmed in his dressing room that JJW was starting to throw his left, as later verified by the replay footage, and Rocky spotted the opening to take advantage with his measuring left and tremendous short right (not the overhand looping right over the top commonly designated as the Suzy Q which we see in the Vingo footage).

Regarding that superfluous hook at the end which grazed Joe's temple, I checked carefully to determine whether or not JJW had actually touched down with the count having begun when Marciano hesitantly swung with it. Although that hook was obviously not necessary in retrospect, Jersey certainly dipped that low in action maneuvers, and had taken a number of huge shots from Rocky earlier in that bout. In fact, no part of Walcott's body aside from soles of his feet had yet touched the floor at that instant, nor did the ropes prevent him from landing sooner at that moment. It was a Rex Layne type knockout reaction, and this time, trailing where he was a mile in front with Layne, and for all the marbles, he opted to try the insurance follow-up he passed on with Rex. Marciano's final inconsequential hook in winning the title was legal.*


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

@Theron. I remember seeing both these 2 on Fight of The Week on the BBC. Tiger could really take a punch. Never saw him on the floor,apart from against Bob Foster. Looked like he'd been shot in that one. Don't know if it was because of age or Fosters power,possibly a combination of both. Also remember Hank coming over for John Mc Cormack.Put him down heavily early on,but he got up to win. John died quite recently. I always think the middleweights then ere a lot more exciting than those of today. Absolutely packed with great fighters and characters. Sorry if its not answering the thread.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The right hands Mosley landed on Oscar in round 12 in the first fight, or the big right that Quartey landed in round 9 are up there


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How could I forget Mayorga-Trinidad.
Maybe the shots weren't the hardest, but he took 3 flush in a row.

Seconds after 16:40


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Jerry Quarry versus MacArthur Foster, Madison Square Garden, Wednesday, June 17, 1970. Jerry's fifth bout at the Mecca of Boxing, and the crowd is solidly behind him. But he no longer possesses the same degree of defensive elusiveness he displayed two years earlier against Thad Spencer, and the undefeated USMC veteran is shocking everybody with the best fight of his career, bringing an unexpectedly sharp left jab and deadly right to supplement his much heralded left hook.

With Ali in exile, Leotis Martin forced into retirement with a detached retina, and Foreman still only a rising and largely untested prospect (Wepner, O'Halloran and Peralta I were his only bouts of any consequence at this moment), Mac is widely considered by many to be the most dangerous threat to Joe Frazier's newly unified heavyweight crown, and commonly thought to be the hardest established puncher in the division as the 1970s began with Liston's loss to the aforementioned Leotis.

Mac takes the opening round feeling out process with a good flurry, controls round two behind his left jab and nine inch reach advantage, nails Jerry with a lethal right hand in round three, then continues pecking away with that long jab in round four. But JQ's doing something with the well schooled and four inch taller Mac that Frazier could not do with the raw and wide open Foreman. From very long range, he's quickly moving in to whack Mac's body with huge hooks by repeatedly beating him to the punch before clinching or moving back outside into remote transit, relaxed and loose in a way we never saw him with Ali or Frazier. Mac is not hooking with this hooker. JQ ignites the crowd by completely turning things around late in the fifth. but it's just a precursor for what happens next.

At 1:11 of round six, all hell breaks loose in mid-ring. Mac unloads a textbook one-two, smacking the hardest right hand of his career flush onto Jerry's head, and his fans loudly groan in horrified unison. What comes immediately afterwards is perhaps the most legendary moment of Jerry Quarry's checkered career, as he instantly shifts those defeated cries of anguish into the unison shriek of a high speed jet takeoff. Craziness begins at 2:11, then JQ's own right sends Mac on that final downward spiral at 2:17. MSG had to be a complete madhouse in those final 50 seconds of action.






Styles make fights. Frazier, like Marciano, had their manner of fighting pretty much dictated by their limitations as well as abilities. JQ's versatility sometimes worked against him, seeing him swarm when he should be countering, brawl when he should be boxing, moving when he should be pressuring, but Mac Foster displays something of why Foreman avoided Jerry. He could remain too far away for George's mid range preference, then abruptly close in with whacking hooks to the body inside before Foreman had a chance or the room he needed to unload. Jerry would be firing off double jabs on the retreat like Jimmy Young did, but he'd certainly counter off the ropes to the body like Jimmy did in San Juan, and with far more power. George didn't have the speed or skill to master JQ.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Was hoping for this, all awesome examples. 
@dyna Mayorgas a crazy bastard haha

Havnt seen that Quarry - Foster fight before either ive always meant to go watch through Quarrys career.

@Duo Do you have Quarry beating Foreman in 73? Foreman did seem to indicate he would fight the winner of Quarry - Shavers


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> How about Arguello - Pryor when Alexis almost knocks Pryor ' s block off?


:good Didnt even think of that one


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Theron said:


> @Duo Do you have Quarry beating Foreman in 73? Foreman did seem to indicate he would fight the winner of Quarry - Shavers


Yes. With Clancy preparing him, Jerry would have dethroned Big George via late stoppage. Speed and stamina intimidated JQ, not size, strength and power. Jerry had already decked him in sparring. Foreman was spooked by guys he couldn't surprise or intimidate.

The problem with JQ getting a shot ahead of Ali though is that nobody would have bought Jerry as the world's best heavyweight after Ali-JQ II. But if Jerry had remained active between his loss to Norton and Foreman's loss to Young, George would have been the perfect guy for Jerry to try extending his career against. Styles and psychology would have been in JQ's favor. Also, in a situation rare for him, Jerry wouldn't have been worrying about his stamina either. For a crack at the undisputed heavyweight title against a champion he knew he could dethrone, he'd have whipped himself into peak condition.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hagler with Hearns and Mugabi. With Hearns he was rocked,but he took it. Duran vs. Leonard in the third fight. Don't know what round, but near round 6. He took a full leveraged right hand and stood up to it, and Duran vs. Barkley in 1989. That left hook. Tyson took some right hands from Lennox which were incredible.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Duo said:


> Yes. With Clancy preparing him, Jerry would have dethroned Big George via late stoppage. Speed and stamina intimidated JQ, not size, strength and power. Jerry had already decked him in sparring. Foreman was spooked by guys he couldn't surprise or intimidate.
> 
> The problem with JQ getting a shot ahead of Ali though is that nobody would have bought Jerry as the world's best heavyweight after Ali-JQ II. But if Jerry had remained active between his loss to Norton and Foreman's loss to Young, George would have been the perfect guy for Jerry to try extending his career against. Styles and psychology would have been in JQ's favor. Also, in a situation rare for him, Jerry wouldn't have been worrying about his stamina either. For a crack at the undisputed heavyweight title against a champion he knew he could dethrone, he'd have whipped himself into peak condition.


Oh the sparring between them really happened? I thought it was another myth.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## AndyPaterson (May 26, 2014)

dyna said:


> Barkley-Duran
> Don't know which round anymore but Duran got caught extremely hard.
> 
> Most probably know which punch I mention.


the left hook that Barkely landed was around the throat/neck area, would have been interesting to see if it landed flush on the jaw seeing as Duran was hooking with him at the same time.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

LittleRed said:


> How about Arguello - Pryor when Alexis almost knocks Pryor ' s block off?


The straight right ?

The combination itself was beautiful but that fucking right hand at the end of it would've knocked out most of the lightweights of the day me thinks.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


>


Is it possible that Hagler-Willie Monroe 1 is somewhere on film?

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Marvin_Hagler_vs._Willie_Monroe_(1st_meeting)
"In the 5th, Monroe came out with three consecutive uppercuts and Hagler lost his mouthpiece and his nose started to bleed profusely."

If Hagler gets his mouthpiece thrown out that must have been some hellish uppercuts.


----------



## GlazedDazedQuarry (Feb 12, 2014)

How about the right cross Shavers landed on Ali in round two. Surely would have felled a horse??


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Theron said:


> Oh the sparring between them really happened? I thought it was another myth.


 @Theron, as a retired boxer who believed his days in the ring were over, Jerry played it cool and modest when supplying color commentary on CBS about participants he'd previously defeated, like Middleton and Shavers. (He was especially good with Earnie during very likeable post fight interviews, a marked contrast to the discomfort Norton seems to emit when with Foreman for prefight comments preceding Shavers-Tiger Williams.) Sparring with Foreman was no different. Tom Brookshier gets him to hesitantly talk a little about it from 6:13 to 6:20. JQ proceeds with some diplomatic caution here, as the task is rebuilding Big George after Kinshasa. From 6:51 to 7:01, Brookie also gets Jerry to talk a little about what Foreman's body punching is like.






Jerry loosens up a bit and begins this clip by commenting on his experience sparring with Denis.






Regarding his treatment of Foreman during George's bout with Dino, it's helpful to remember that Jerry had Gil Clancy as a trainer for Shavers and Lyle, earlier went against Clancy charge Mac Foster, and he and Brookshier called fights on CBS put together by Clancy as a matchmaker. JQ has a job to do here, and that job is really to rehabilitate George's reputation, not tear him down by describing how he schooled a green Foreman in sparring back in the 1960s.

For me, Jerry's very best insightful ringside work on CBS about former opposition was when he supplied commentary on Norton-Middleton. Here, his job was more about raising questions about the inevitability of Ken winning his rubber match with Ali, and he comes through with a great description of the contrast between Ken's formidable appearance in physique and performance, and the reality of opposing him in Norton's sharpest career outing. JQ gassed and cut badly, but only Ken's knees were buckled in that one. Jerry's comments about fighting him during Norton-Middleton is essential listening for anybody evaluating and balancing the reality rather than myth of Ken as a pugilist, a myth Ali inflated and hyped to the hilt after his broken jaw.

Many comments have been made about Jerry's easy going demeanor during his telecasts with Tom Brookshier on CBS. There's a definite chemical reason behind their chemistry. You see, Brookie and JQ were also legendary drinking buddies who liquored up before going on the air, so they were quite happy and plastered when working together on camera. I really wish he'd made his comeback with the safety net of continued job security on CBS, so he could continue enjoying alcoholic broadcasting with Tommy when it didn't go well. Signing with ABC for $50,000 more to look awful against Zanon was a hideous bridge burning with CBS.

Now, having brought up the subject of Ken and Jerry on this particular thread of yours, it might be apropos to include a clip of what Norton said after his retirement was the hardest single punch he delivered in his career. 18 seconds into round three, at 1:35 on the youtube counter, he drives through with a shot which starts out being described as, "Right uppercut just grazed...LOOK! There's a cut! There's a cut on Quarry!" "Right eye!" At live speed, it doesn't look like all that much, but stop action replay shows Ken straightened up and drove everything into it. In terms of not being staggered or stunned in any way, Jerry is indeed all right after taking the hardest punch of Norton's career, and he commences to undertake an attack after confirming the cut, as he did after Mac Foster whacked him, but Ken is ready, and JQ gasses quickly with the imposition of this unexpected urgency forcing him to go all out in a bid to salvage the match and his career.

Kudos to Norton for his honesty though in citing that right uppercut as the hardest punch he ever landed. He didn't go with Ali I, Bobick, Randy Stephens or one of his left hooks to the body in the Garcia rematch as one might expect, giving us a valuable historical reference which otherwise might be completely overlooked.

Once again, 1:35 is when it happens:


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

i've tried finding a gif image or video, but can't, anyway, mike tyson took an uppercut from razor ruddock that should have decapitated him, tyson's head was nearly looking up at the ceiling, and he kept fighting like nothing had even happened


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

In the end he did get knocked down and stopped being fine.
But how many bombs did his chin take before the ref had to stop it.





Few seconds after 1:25 it looks like his head gets snapped back from a right hand from Hearns where he practically walks into.
And we all know how hard Hearns hits with his right.


----------



## zadfrak (Jun 6, 2013)

I still don't know how Ali got up in the 15th round of that tough of a fight. The other one is monzon getting beat to the punch by Valdez and dropped in his final bout. He got up fresh as a daisy and with legs. Incredible.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

holyfield taking all those shots from riddick bowe and surviving the round. bowe even touched gloves at the end of the round, he probably couldn't believe holyfield was still standing.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Monzon really got clocked by Briscoe in the 10th round of their rematch...recovered expertly, and was even fighting back...renewed...at the end of the round.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Remember Ike Ibeabuchi taking some absolute bombs from David Tua and vice versa in an unbelievable heavyweight fight. Ike's chin looked even better than Tua's. Both granite though. Can't recall one specific punch but if we're talking chins McCall has to be mentioned. Unknockoutable that guy.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

@Duo Awesome post, once again man, love reading your stuff. You've got me really interested in Quarry i've only seen his fights with Frazier, Ali and Shavers. Time to watch the rest now


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Is it possible that Hagler-Willie Monroe 1 is somewhere on film?
> 
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Marvin_Hagler_vs._Willie_Monroe_(1st_meeting)
> "In the 5th, Monroe came out with three consecutive uppercuts and Hagler lost his mouthpiece and his nose started to bleed profusely."
> ...


I hope its somewhere on film, id like to see that fight. Especially those uppercuts


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

hazza said:


> i've tried finding a gif image or video, but can't, anyway, mike tyson took an uppercut from razor ruddock that should have decapitated him, tyson's head was nearly looking up at the ceiling, and he kept fighting like nothing had even happened


?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

dyna said:


> Is it possible that Hagler-Willie Monroe 1 is somewhere on film?


Alas, no. "It snowed like crazy that night. The television crews never got to the arena. All I've got is some photos, action shots."-Willie Monroe:

http://articles.philly.com/1987-04-01/sports/26195691_1_hagler-fights-boogaloo-watts-fighter

Tuesday, March 9, 1976 saw seven inches of snow fall in Philadelphia. The Spectrum was also the venue for the WWWF television cards we kids in the northeastern States watched growing up, but there was no wrestling program for that week because of that snowstorm, as announced on the local stations which normally broadcast them. That much snow will cancel school in many hilly rural areas where snow can be simply plowed aside or downhill on wider roads, but can be crippling to a sprawling urban area where buildings closely line the streets on both sides. Perhaps the bigger wonder is that the card proceeded as scheduled rather than get postponed. That storm's impact on Spectrum attendance is obvious. 3,459 for Monroe-Hagler I, 8,169 for Hagler-Monroe III in August 1977, and a non-title record 14,930 for Hagler-Briscoe in August 1978

Hagler's mother Ida Mae was reportedly ringside for Monroe-Hagler I, and said after the final bell before the decision was announced that, "You know Marvin lost."


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

hazza said:


> holyfield taking all those shots from riddick bowe and surviving the round. bowe even touched gloves at the end of the round, he probably couldn't believe holyfield was still standing.


I was gonna say the shots Holy took against Bert Cooper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Does the right uppercut that Vitali took from Lewis in round 6 count? It did seem to have an affect as there was clinch straight after and his legs may have been taken away by it but I always impressed from how he took it.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Theron said:


> @Trail Im meaning a really hard punch that lands but has no effect on the guy getting hit.
> 
> Like not getting wobbled by it and being fine
> 
> ...


Just returned to this thread, I got it wrong, obviously May was wobbled as was Ward on a few occasions - apologies. Mental note to self: Must read the thread start more closely.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Does the right uppercut that Vitali took from Lewis in round 6 count? It did seem to have an affect as there was clinch straight after and his legs may have been taken away by it but I always impressed from how he took it.


Vitali was like a cyborg,...one of the toughest men to ever box as a heavyweight IMO....a real badass. I saw that fight...anybody else would have gone down...Tyson included.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> How could I forget Mayorga-Trinidad.
> Maybe the shots weren't the hardest, but he took 3 flush in a row.
> 
> Seconds after 16:40


Fuckin' stupid move by RM.

I reckon he could have won the fight without that macho bullshit


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> @Duo Awesome post, once again man, love reading your stuff. You've got me really interested in Quarry i've only seen his fights with Frazier, Ali and Shavers. Time to watch the rest now


Future denizens of boxing forums will cash in on Duo's writings..he's the best out there barring just a select few...who really know boxing.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Theron said:


> ?


close, but that was a short hook. the one i remember, they showed it on replay and it was almost like the one tyson took from douglas right before he dropped him. his head swivelled like 180 degrees. a normal man would have been nearly killed from that shot. i've tried everywhere to find a gif of it, but they keep coming up all tyson shots on ruddock. anyway it proved that mike tyson had one of the best chins you will ever see in a heavyweight. he could take huge shots and keep coming.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

and while we're on the subject of tyson and uppercuts, i still have no idea how jose ribalta got up after this and fought on. he had one hell of a chin


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

hazza said:


> and while we're on the subject of tyson and uppercuts, i still have no idea how jose ribalta got up after this and fought on. he had one hell of a chin


His heart was huge...


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Mouthpiece out


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How about Mayorga letting Tito land 2 fucking hooks and he just laughs it off. Wild.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> My apologies for the shitty commentary, I'm no Floyd fan...but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how Mayweather stayed up. He did hook his arm around Mosley's shoulder a bit later on, but his knees bought him back to upright up first.

As for the other clip. The things Gatti and Ward did to each other over 3 fights were simply horrendous.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Spider said:


> I don't know how Mayweather stayed up. He did hook his arm around Mosley's shoulder a bit later on, but his knees bought him back to upright up first.
> 
> As for the other clip. The things Gatti and Ward did to each other over 3 fights were simply horrendous.


This is very true.

As for May, I'm not a fan, but fuck he showed his talent/guts in the Mosley fight, he stayed up...who has had Mayweather close to being finished? No-one, Castillo first fight was good, I had it a draw, many didn't, and he never had Floyd on the way of being out. As for the Hatton fight, he never wobbled Floyd in the second, Floyd was off balance.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bratton was a tough dude, those shots at 30 seconds landed flush and he wound up walking after Gavilan :ibutt


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Not a single shot but Ray Mercer took huge punishment off both Wlad and Morrison without going down (and staying down).


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Not a single shot but Ray Mercer took huge punishment off both Wlad and Morrison without going down (and staying down).


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Not a single shot but Ray Mercer took huge punishment off both Wlad and Morrison without going down (and staying down).


In comparison - Wayne McCullough throughout his whole career! :lol: You couldn't fell that tree!
@doug.ie


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Margarito took some huge punches from Shane Mosley.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Margarito took some huge punches from Shane Mosley.


I agree, due to his walk-through-hell nature of fighting he'll take huge punches from whoever he fights, but yeah, the Mosley fight was pretty brutal for him.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Something from Rios - Alvarado I.

The amount of punishment both men took, but Rios in particular (who had the less tight defence of the two)

One of my favourite fights ever, that.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

McClellan taking one of Julian Jackson's Right's in both matches?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

He went down but Toney took a flush left hook from Jones and was up in like 2 seconds


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hagler took some pretty nasty shots from Mugabi, looked mostly unfazed.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

buchanan shrugged off some huge right hand shots from Duran.one in particular was as good a punch as i've ever seen Duran land.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

He obviously wasnt fine but seeing as he was already hurt and took that punch flush without going down is pretty impressive

*20:58*


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Theron said:


> He obviously wasnt fine but seeing as he was already hurt and took that punch flush without going down is pretty impressive
> 
> *20:58*


:lol: There a backhand in there? :lol:


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> buchanan shrugged off some huge right hand shots from Duran.one in particular was as good a punch as i've ever seen Duran land.


That's why, were it not for that very flagrant foul, Buchanan would have gone the distance with Duran...and would have deserved a rematch.


----------



## Bob1873 (Feb 25, 2015)

The uppercut Vitali took from Lewis that opened the horrible cut. Think it was round 3 or 4.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> He obviously wasnt fine but seeing as he was already hurt and took that punch flush without going down is pretty impressive
> 
> *20:58*


Holy shit!!!!!!!!! How Schmelling didn't get killed is beyond me!!


----------



## scartissue (Jan 6, 2013)

This is Rex Layne vs. Bob Satterfield. Check out the bomb that drops Layne at :27 of the vid. How he got up and went on to win is something else.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Bob1873 said:


> The uppercut Vitali took from Lewis that opened the horrible cut. Think it was round 3 or 4.


Start of round 3 but it was more like a looped right hand.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Vitali taking Lewis' uppercut


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Bob1873 said:


> The uppercut Vitali took from Lewis that opened the horrible cut. Think it was round 3 or 4.


The massive uppercut wasnt the one that caused the cut though


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> My apologies for the shitty commentary, I'm no Floyd fan...but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for punches that had little effect. Mayweather had his cage rattled with those punches. Took it well and recouped, but he was stunned and he showed it.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> He obviously wasnt fine but seeing as he was already hurt and took that punch flush without going down is pretty impressive
> 
> *20:58*


Jew KO's german: Hilter = :fire


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Basically, what Tua did to Ibeabuchi, especially at the 3:50 and the during the 11th round.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

i honestly have no idea how larry holmes got back up from that shavers right hand


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

johnmaff36 said:


> i honestly have no idea how larry holmes got back up from that shavers right hand


that was one of my picks too


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Sanchez took a flush left hook from Azumah within 10 seconds of the 1st round, wasnt warmed up yet and it snapped his head back bad, seemed like he wasnt even hit though, crazy good chin.

_* 3:21,

Also at 45:52 it looks like he might have even hurt Sanchez a bit.*_ Nothing too noticeable though just a little dip in his legs


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Carlos Ortiz clocked Ismael Laguna pretty good with a right hand at one point in their third bout and it was a miracle that Laguna didn't go down, and he recovered pretty well after that on top of it all. A fine set of whiskers Ismael had, I'd say....accounting for the fact that the Panamanian was never ko'ed.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> How about Arguello - Pryor when Alexis almost knocks Pryor ' s block off?


This is the punch I had in mind. I guess great screen names think alike.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Little-Red said:


> This is the punch I had in mind. I guess great screen names think alike.


True. We shall either be great friends or mortal enemies.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> Sanchez took a flush left hook from Azumah within 10 seconds of the 1st round, wasnt warmed up yet and it snapped his head back bad, seemed like he wasnt even hit though, crazy good chin.
> 
> _* 3:21,
> 
> Also at 45:52 it looks like he might have even hurt Sanchez a bit.*_ Nothing too noticeable though just a little dip in his legs


I saw both of those shots Theron, and Sanchez's rock chin and powers of recovery astounded me...as they have before that is.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> True. We shall either be great friends or mortal enemies.


You guys are awfully close...but hey,...I'll be glad to tell you both about my Mayweather-Pac prediction if you guys are interested!!!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Trail said:


> Nope.


on first page....why 'nope' trail ?


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> You guys are awfully close...but hey,...I'll be glad to tell you both about my Mayweather-Pac prediction if you guys are interested!!!


Other than the genius that was the ottke vs corro thread, I think your best work has to be the late predictions. Always gets me.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Other than the genius that was the ottke vs corro thread, I think your best work has to be the late predictions. Always gets me.


It's a relatively untapped market....I consider myself somewhat of a pioneer of the genre, really.


----------



## smoothcrim (Feb 28, 2015)

He took that first uppercut and left hook like a man, but the subsequent punches hurt him real bad.

How he stood up to such a beating over 6 rounds always amazes me. Pinklon Thomas, gay name but hard bastard.

U gotta remember Tyson was punching harder than anyone in heavy weight history during those years due to great technique. That right to the body, right uppercut was a thing of beauty.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

smoothcrim said:


> He took that first uppercut and left hook like a man, but the subsequent punches hurt him real bad.
> 
> How he stood up to such a beating over 6 rounds always amazes me. Pinklon Thomas, gay name but hard bastard.
> 
> U gotta remember Tyson was punching harder than anyone in heavy weight history during those years due to great technique. That right to the body, right uppercut was a thing of beauty.


well actually, pinklon thomas didn't take a beating for 6 full rounds. the first round he got rocked a few times, but he was very competitive in rounds 2-5, tyson was fighting way too defensively, merchant gave a few of those rounds to thomas if i remember correctly.

then rooney said bad intentions and tyson unleashed in the 6th, and there's the ko.

it was a great win for mike, but he never swept the first five rounds. up until the ko, it was pretty even.

also, mike tyson is by no means the hardest puncher in heavyweight history. larry holmes and frank bruno said he's the sharpest puncher, but not the hardest by any means, and they were comparing him to fighters active at the time. so to put him all time hardest puncher, is imo, false. i think it just looked that way to a lot of people because he caught so many guys cleanly. he never hit as hard aas larry holmes, geroge foreman or ernie shavers though. i'd say sonny liston was a heaver puncher than tyson as well.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Looking for punches that had little effect. Mayweather had his cage rattled with those punches. Took it well and recouped, but he was stunned and he showed it.


got to give him credit, they were huge shots. mayweather can take punches alright. has he ever been knocked down?


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

hazza said:


> well actually, pinklon thomas didn't take a beating for 6 full rounds. the first round he got rocked a few times, but he was very competitive in rounds 2-5, tyson was fighting way too defensively, merchant gave a few of those rounds to thomas if i remember correctly.
> 
> then rooney said bad intentions and tyson unleashed in the 6th, and there's the ko.
> 
> ...


Mate Tyson DEFINITELY hit harder than Larry Holmes.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

superman1692 said:


> Mate Tyson DEFINITELY hit harder than Larry Holmes.


Yeah, but I'm sure that hazza really didn't mean to include Holmes.


----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

hazza said:


> well actually, pinklon thomas didn't take a beating for 6 full rounds. the first round he got rocked a few times, but he was very competitive in rounds 2-5, tyson was fighting way too defensively, merchant gave a few of those rounds to thomas if i remember correctly.
> 
> then rooney said bad intentions and tyson unleashed in the 6th, and there's the ko.
> 
> ...


Tyson didnt hit as hard as larry holmes? based on what?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

hazza said:


> well actually, pinklon thomas didn't take a beating for 6 full rounds. the first round he got rocked a few times, but he was very competitive in rounds 2-5, tyson was fighting way too defensively, merchant gave a few of those rounds to thomas if i remember correctly.
> 
> then rooney said bad intentions and tyson unleashed in the 6th, and there's the ko.
> 
> ...


Who you got above Tyson then?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Who you got above Tyson then?


Very few, but you could make a case for foreman or shavers.


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Trail said:


> Who you got above Tyson then?


well, both larry holmes and frank bruno said that tyson isn't anywhere near the hardest punchers they'd fought. they did say he's the sharpest puncher though, that's the difference. not saying tyson couldn't hit like a truck, of course he could, but it was that plus his accuracy and timing that made him so devastating.

but for out and out power? i'd say shavers, liston, foreman for a start.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

when Hearns landed on Hagler in round one. Had Hearns not broken his hand I think he could have dropped Hagler.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Although he did get stopped in 4, the flush bombs Yori Boy Campas took off of Tito were brutal and he just kept moving forward!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Kessler hit Calzaghe with two huge uppercuts.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Who you got above Tyson then?


He just named them in the statement you quoted

Hazza wrote:
"he never hit as hard aas *larry holmes*,* geroge foreman* or *ernie shavers *though. i'd say *sonny liston* was a heaver puncher than tyson as well."


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Anna_fep88 said:


> amateur sex moviesfree amateur adult web camblowjob thailande amateurfree amateur wife pictureswap sex porno amateur senior sex couple amateur hairy pusy amateurbritish amateur sex drunk girls at party heramateur wife sex movieamateur nude home videosamateur movie sex


----------

